# 2012 shallow sport tournament!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

2012 SHALLOW SPORT OWNERS TOURNAMENT

*MAY 18-19, 2012*
Louie's Backyard, South Padre Island

Join us for a weekend of fishing, live music, good food and great people! Last year we had over 150 boats, and pretty much everyone raved that it was the most fun tournament they had ever fished! The fun begins with the Friday night registration party. Live music by Houston's Tom Cheatham Band, prizes, drinks, prizes, Captain's Meeting, prizes, Calcutta (did I mention prizes?), and food included in your registration price. Then we have the Gulf Coast's largest shotgun take-off to start Saturday's full day of fishing on the LLM. Weigh in is at Louie's from 1:00 - 4:00, then the Bar B Que dinner and awards ceremony starting at 7:00pm Saturday night.

*35 TROPHIES AND OVER $10,000 IN PRIZES *WILL BE AWARDED IN THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES

Largest Redfish
Largest Trout
Largest Flounder
Grand Champion
youth Largest Fish

Included in your $85 registration fee is:

1. Friday food & party
2. Saturday banquet food & drinks
3. Shallow Sport cooler filled with goodies
4. Shallow Sport Long Sleeve Blue Tournament T-shirt (artwork below)
5. Entry into the raffle drawings for over 100 items

Remember: You *must fish off a Shallow Sport Boat*

_*Max 4 anglers per boat, 2 divisions: Guided and Amateur*_

You can download and entry form from our website once I get it uploaded, which will hopefully be tonight!

All registered owners will receive an invite through the mail within the next few weeks.

WE ALREADY HAVE SEVERAL *AMAZING* SPONSORS LINED UP TO GIVE AWAY TOP NOTCH PRODUCTS. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds wonderful, but I own a Baby Cat.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Well hop on with a buddy who owns a Shallow Sport


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Sound fun,but i dont have a Sport......


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Sounds excellent and I do own a shallowsport, but I'm going to be out of town that weekend.....again like last year!! Maybe next year


----------



## wadec2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Not knowing the area, is there lodging w/slips close?


----------



## Smokindrag (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone know of a tournament for Kenner boats? Not everyone can afford a shallow sport!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

We are in


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Smokindrag said:


> Anyone know of a tournament for Kenner boats? Not everyone can afford a shallow sport!


Hey you could always rent aggifishindr's and hobnob with all the shallow sport guys!:tongue:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Smokindrag said:


> Anyone know of a tournament for Kenner boats? Not everyone can afford a shallow sport!


Not bad, 28 post and already trollin!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Everyone should have their own owners tournaments they're so much fun! It's awesome seeing what different people do with their boats and meeting everyone, getting to know them. It's like a big annual family reunion where everyone drinks, dances, fishes, and gets lots of presents!


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

We will be there just look for the boat with the four drunk bastards on it.... 

This was the scene from last years....


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

shallowgal said:


> Everyone should have their own owners tournaments they're so much fun! It's awesome seeing what different people do with their boats and meeting everyone, getting to know them. It's like a big annual family reunion where everyone drinks, dances, fishes, and gets lots of presents!


I agree, I'd love to see how the other boat owners have their stuff rigged. Not only that, but when you have the same boat as people there is a bond there. Like you had the same excitement and went through all the same thoughts and came to the same conclusion....too deep? :spineyes: Especially flats / bay boats...must be the salt! :cheers:

Five


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

I bought a SS this year. I'm in!!


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

unless i meet some new fishing buddies i wont be able to attend this year. i fish a baby cat and my buddy went from a shallowsport to a fountain. no dissin ss there, as its apples to oranges. just wanted to post up as someone who did fish this tourney 3 years. it is an awesome time. the sign up party is a blast. the weigh in festivities are also a blast. the coolest part to me is the shotgun start with several hundred boats blasting off at the shot of a cannon. and since they are all shallow sports, they all run about the same speed. its very interesting. blast( just wanted to say that again). when we participated, we stayed at the white sands in port isabel. very affordable(old)with some slips available.(book them early). if you own a ss and have not done this, you are missing out.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll be in if my motor arrives in time! Do you know where Cole buys his croakers down there?


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I've stayed at the Fisherman's Wharf on the island side before. It has slips.... if it is still in business. Larry Langford is a guide out of that marina. He's a great guide.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Artwork looks awesome!

Team "Pepino Apestoso" can't wait. One of the best weekends all year for our group.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Captain Juarwz, you're going to need to be more specific....that describes just about everyone!


----------



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

We are looking forward to it this will be our first time. One more week or so and the new boat should be ready....note to self don't sell old boat before ordering a new one, the wait will drive you insane!!! ahhhhhh!


----------



## Electra-Trout (Jan 23, 2005)

What a shame, that's the same weekend as the Babes on the Bay in Rockport :headknock. If I wasn't taking my wife's team out we'd be there.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I know its such a bummer there a few different schedule conflicts that weekend  Might push it to the 1st weekend in June next year, but the island and bay is so crowded then and the hotels are twice as expensive as before Memorial Day.


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

We are in for sure!! It is definitely one of the best run tournaments. Waiting on that tournament like a kid waits on Christmas.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Tailshot said:


> I'll be in if my motor arrives in time! Do you know where Cole buys his croakers down there?


I cant disclose that kind of secret information.

Best weekend of the year...can't wait.

Cole


----------



## wezil1669 (May 23, 2010)

cant wait. condo is booked already. the best tournament of the year beer fishing and more beer i love it.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Haha...just found out the Mrs. is going to Vegas to play in the World Oilman's Poker Tournament that weekend! No, she's not an oil MAN, but she can play some poker, enough to pay for a new SS boat!!!!!

This is a win-win!


----------



## Fish Fear me (Apr 24, 2007)

Its an awesome tournament last Year I attended for the First time on my boat, it was just awesome when everyone cranked the engines and took off, it was awesome racing side by side and the helicopter following us. Wish i Had video but you can get an idea by this.


----------



## nuclear fishin (May 29, 2004)

*First timer recommendations por favor*

I'm really excited about this and we're going to make it a mini vacation. Any recommmendations for a first timer? I have seen White Sands and Fishermans Wharf as possibilities. I would like to stay somewhere with a slip but not too far from the party. Thinking about perhaps hiring a guide for Thursday also, any suggestions there would be welcome as well


----------



## wezil1669 (May 23, 2010)

Check out las marinas condos there really nice thats where we usally stay. It has boat slips infinity pool. Nice place. If fills up quick so try to book early.....


----------



## ratred13 (May 11, 2009)

*las marinas*

It is already booked up.


----------



## wezil1669 (May 23, 2010)

shallowgal said:


> I know its such a bummer there a few different schedule conflicts that weekend  Might push it to the 1st weekend in June next year, but the island and bay is so crowded then and the hotels are twice as expensive as before Memorial Day.[/QUOTE
> 
> If you could maybe a weekend earlier would be better. The price of the rooms get ridiculous. Some of us weekend warriors prob can't afford the price spike. With gas beer, souvenirs and what not just my 2 cents


----------



## wezil1669 (May 23, 2010)

We wait till the last minute and are always able to get rooms on the top floor.....


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*info info info*

For those of you looking for a guide...we have the very best in town! Check out this link for their contact info:

http://www.shallowsportboats.com/ss-pro-team/

*PLACES TO STAY:*

I'm working with Isla Grand (formerly Radisson) which is about the nicest place you can stay here, on bulk pricing. Looks like around $125 for a beach/pool cabana. I will keep you posted on that.

In conjuction with that I'm trying to work a deal with Sea Ranch for discounted boat slips.

Another suggestion I can make is to check out VRBO.com for privately owned condos w/ slips.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

shallowgal said:


> For those of you looking for a guide...we have the very best in town! Check out this link for their contact info:
> 
> http://www.shallowsportboats.com/ss-pro-team/
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. My BIL is going to book there for us. Going to be a fun event


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

So when's the entry form gonna be up on the website?

I've got the boat and the lodging... just tell me where to sign!


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Capt. Juarez said:


> We will be there just look for the boat with the four drunk bastards on it....
> 
> This was the scene from last years....


Dang Brent that guy next to you looks like he is about to puke down the side of that trout lol!!!!!!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm working on it I swear! I'm the only person in the office this week b/c of Valley Boat show and my GM on his honeymoon. Gotta go deliver a boat to McAllen but hopefully right after that I can get the invite done!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Las Brisas condos*

Talked to the owner of Las Brisas this morning and he said there are still 3 units available for that weekend. A 1 BR, a 2 BR, and a 3 BR. You can call and book at (956) 761-5111 if you are interested.


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

*shallow sport tournament*

Where can I register? I just purchased a 24 sport and that is being built. Im sure it will be ready by the tournament date.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 19, 2009)

IN!!!!!!!!


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

We are in!!!!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Woo hoo finally got the invites ordered and they should be ready to mail out to yall by the end of the week. Also got the tournament brochure and entry form uploaded to our website so you can print it out and mail it in!

http://www.shallowsportboats.net/about/owner-s-tournament/


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

Unfortunately not this year. Darn Dargel. Next years a done deal. Should get our new 21 sport right before the tourney.


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Best door prizes!!!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Super excited the griffon out of port Mansfield and the SS tournament are on the same weekend again this year... Lol.

Good thing I'll have my shoalwater and we can leave an hour before the shallow sport guys lmao for the good spots way down south.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Thank you down south lures!!!!!!!!!!!!*

We are very excited to announce a fellow 2cooler, Mike Bosse of *DOWN SOUTH LURES*, as our official lure sponsor this year!

_"Down South Lures is a family run business that was inspired to make their own line of fishing lures because of our love for the coast and the great fishing that it offers. We are conservationists at heart and believe that preserving the coastal ecosystems is of great importance for future generations."_

Every entrant will receive a sample pack of lures! You can try them out ahead of time from their website:

*WWW.DOWNSOUTHLURES.COM *

Their "Southern Shad" soft plastics go for $4.99 for an 8-pack.

I'm loving the look of this "Laguna Smoke" shad w/ a neon yellow jighead for summertime LLM reds!!!


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Got the entry in the mail yesterday; sending off tomorrow. What are the door prizes looking like this year?


----------



## shallowader5 (Aug 7, 2011)

You will see us and our 24 classic there. Cant wait. =)


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*New gold sponsor!*

Big thanks to TourStar Rods for signing on as our official Rod Sponsor for this year's tournament. I just got my new TourStar in today (pictured below with the Dixie dog). What really impressed me about these rods is the grips:

"TOUR STAR PRODUCTS in Association with WINN, Inc. is offering THE FIRST REPLACEABLE FISHING ROD Grips New DRY-TAC materials designed that performs as well in wet conditions as it does when dry. All TOUR STAR RODS will be equipped with the new DRY-TAC grips, and they will be offered to fishermen to upgrade their favorite rods with ease. These new grips allow anglers better feel, increased accuracy in casting, a better gripping surface for casting, and fighting fish. The new DRY-TAC grips are just plain more comfortable than conventional cork, and best of all stay tacky whether they are wet or dry. Wait until you fish all day in the rain, you will be amazed!"

They will be giving away several rods and grips, demo-ing how to replace your cork grips on your favorite rods, as well as displaying their products throughout the tournament! Check out their website and enter our tourny today for a chance to win one of these bad boys!

www.tourstarproducts.com


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Smokindrag said:


> Anyone know of a tournament for Kenner boats? Not everyone can afford a shallow sport!


:headknocksad3sm


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I googled the Kenner tournament. Looks like they havent done it in the past couple of years. Maybe they just havent announced it yet.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Feeling generous today.....

We just decided to add a $2500 credit towards Shallow Sport refurb and accessories for each of the Grand Champions in the tournament!

So, you want a little work done on your boat or want to finally add that PowerPole? Gotta fish a little harder


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## skeltowt (Aug 25, 2010)

*Tourney time..*

We are comin' back, had a ball last year !!!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Just got off the phone with a buddy of mine and it looks like I'll be in this year as well.


----------



## LLM fisher (May 19, 2011)

You can count team Bar Hopper in...we've had a blast these past 2 years and can't wait for many more to come..I would highly recommend anyone with SS to fish it...even if you don't owe a SS come to the weight in and join the fun, food and good people!!!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?niw303
Fishin the LLM since 1979, 08 SS classic..06 Evinrude 150..medium light w/soft plastics..this boy has saltwater goin through his vein!!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Awesome! I cant wait to see everyone, even though yall know I can be a little stressed out that weekend! 

I got all the merchandise ordered and I think you'll all be very very pleased! Now I'm just working on getting more cool stuff to give away!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Better late than never.......

Finally got a good place to stay and keep your boat in the water! Reference the Shallow Sport Tournament when booking either:

Hotel discount rate:
The Inn at South Padre (formerly Howard Johnson)
(956) 761-5658 -ask for Pam
$79.99/night with hot breakfast included
walking distance to tournament with boat & trailer parking
1709 Padre Blvd
South Padre Island TX 78597

IN WATER BOAT DOCKING
Sea RAnch Marina
(956) 761-7777: ask for Jim or Debbie
$15/day
VERY LITTLE/NO TRAILER PARKING!


----------



## LLM fisher (May 19, 2011)

White sands had 2 rooms left as of last Friday for that weekend..I got the last boat slip..I think I'm paying 69.00 a night for a 4 person kitchenette ...nice accommodations

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cufcxt
Fishin the LLM since 1979, 08 SS classic..06 Evinrude 150..medium light w/soft plastics..this boy has saltwater goin through his vein!!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Check out this cool ad*

Corpus area guide Capt. Ron Behnke of Saltwater Angler Magazine (www.saltyangler.com) made this up for us for free to put in his magazine. Isnt that nice?


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Any new updates?


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

I hear "Wood & Wire" is coming down from Austin to play the social on Friday....they are extremely talented and have a big following up here....Matt Slusher was founding member of "The South Austin Jug Band".


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Just put my team's entry in the mail, picking up my new boat from Coastline on Friday morning!

Better get some fresh string for the Zebco 33...


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Sounds like it will be another good time.



TEXASBACKWATER said:


> I hear "Wood & Wire" is coming down from Austin to play the social on Friday....they are extremely talented and have a big following up here....Matt Slusher was founding member of "The South Austin Jug Band".


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

Question for Shallow Gal. Did you get the registration and payment from Team Barracuda?


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Yes sir Breeden Family you are on board! Think I may post up a list of the pre-registered Team names on here in a bit so people can check. Although there are a few naughty ones I may have to censor!


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Please do!



shallowgal said:


> Yes sir Breeden Family you are on board! Think I may post up a list of the pre-registered Team names on here in a bit so people can check. Although there are a few naughty ones I may have to censor!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

are counterfeit shallowsports allowed?????


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Don't have room for all of them


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

shallowgal said:


> Don't have room for all of them


 LOL!!!


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

shallowgal said:


> Don't have room for all of them


Lol so true...


----------



## coach koon (Jan 1, 2012)

Cool Hand said:


> LOL!!!


Cool hand took a junsport, modified it and put shallowspork decals on it. He should be checked out before he tries to get in


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

coach koon said:


> Cool hand took a junsport, modified it and put shallowspork decals on it. He should be checked out before he tries to get in


I have the VIN on the boat and the factory plate.


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

How many teams are registered now?



shallowgal said:


> Yes sir Breeden Family you are on board! Think I may post up a list of the pre-registered Team names on here in a bit so people can check. Although there are a few naughty ones I may have to censor!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I keep getting more every day. 93 I think. I'm taking a registration break to go begging for more cool stuff to give away!


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Trophy artwork example*

Here is the artwork for the trout Category. Larry Haines is a talented artist


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

Thats beautiful. Ill be there friday n saturday helpin out.


----------



## grodfish (Nov 14, 2008)

Man that would look sweet hanging at my house!


----------



## Blown2run (Jun 22, 2006)

Will be saddened again for the 4th year in a row. Prior commitments will keep me from joining you all. Bohoo hoo!!!!!!!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Well over 100 boats and counting folks! Already had 5 teams come in this morning to sign up and it isnt even 11:00 yet! And the prizes are rolling in too......powerpoles, yetis, troll motors, custom mesquite carvings, etc etc......

Woohoo its almost here!


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

That's awesome!!!



shallowgal said:


> Well over 100 boats and counting folks! Already had 5 teams come in this morning to sign up and it isnt even 11:00 yet! And the prizes are rolling in too......powerpoles, yetis, troll motors, custom mesquite carvings, etc etc......
> 
> Woohoo its almost here!


----------



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

how can we confirm if you got the entry check via the mail?


----------



## Trout Time (Apr 9, 2012)

*wow*

sounds like a lot fun


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Shallow gal can we sign up at the captains meeting?


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Yes you can sign up at the office until Thursday at 4:00 and then at Louie's on Friday night! 

RGregg....Team "Ancoris" (is that right?) .....got ya!


----------



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

shallowgal said:


> Yes you can sign up at the office until Thursday at 4:00 and then at Louie's on Friday night!
> 
> RGregg....Team "Ancoris" (is that right?) .....got ya!


Thats us thanks!!!!! Be down there tomorrow were pumped


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

Just got a look at the tournament shirts at the shop. Very nice. They look awesome.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm not even kidding folks, the tournament shirts are the nicest/best fishing tournament shirts I've ever seen!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

140 boats and counting!


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Pumped!!!



shallowgal said:


> I'm not even kidding folks, the tournament shirts are the nicest/best fishing tournament shirts I've ever seen!


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

One more day. Everyone ready for a good time!!!!


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

One more hour of work and I'm off for the weekend.


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

Im glad I wont be on the water this weekend, its going to be an invasion of drunk fishermen.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Shortmag71 said:


> Im glad I wont be on the water this weekend, its going to be an invasion of drunk fishermen.


Invasion of responsible sportsmen, boating responsibly...haha!


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

Just got back from pre party and won a stradic 2500F reel as a door prize. Thanks SS.


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

Just got in cell range.....Great Time Last Night Y'all! What a BLAST


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

Had a great time meeting everyone down at the tournament this weekend. Lots of good fish and great times. Wanted to say congrats for my crew representing the Diving Dolphin in Arroyo City for taking home Grand Champion and 1st place Redfish. Good job guys. Lets do it again next year.


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

My kids had the time of their life this weekend. Seeing the smiles on their faces and having my six year old win the "Hard Luck story" award was worth every penny I spent buying that boat. Thank you again Shallow Sport for an amazing weekend. Can't wait until next year.


----------



## pana584 (May 30, 2010)

*Shallow sport*

What a well run event. Thanks to crew of shallow sport. Great food, prizes,beer,and goody bag. We caught allot of fish but nothing big. I can't wait till next year and fish with a great group of sallow sport owners.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wish we could have gone down. Dad going to surgery on Thursday so it was not the right time hope everyone had fun


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Great time!!!


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

sounds like everyone had a blast, maybe next year.....


----------



## Fish Fear me (Apr 24, 2007)

Awesome time at the tournament wanna thank all the shallow sport staff well organized second year in a row and 
this 2012 place 2nd in the redfish division woooooo.


----------

